# Laufradgröße im Meta AM



## Paddyhst (2. Oktober 2015)

guten Tag Radfahrerkammeraden ^^

ich habe hier eine Fachfrage:

fahre ein selfmade Meta AM aus 2013, und wollte mal checken ob da hinten ein 650b Laufrad rein geht!?
Hat das schon mal jemand gewagt, etwas gehört oder ähnliches???
Die Preisfrage also: PASST DAS DA REIN ?????
eine rege Diskussion würde mich entzücken


----------

